# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  El tunel base de S.Gotardo

## Jonasino

> Hace apenas unos dias se inauguró oficialmente el túnel ferroviario más largo del mundo. El Túnel Base de San Gotardo atraviesa los Alpes en Suiza.
> 
> La ruta comercial a través del paso de San Gotardo es una de las más importantes para atravesar los Alpes en el eje norte-sur de Europa. A partir de la década de los años 80 del siglo XX la demanda de carga creció un 75 % y el cruce por el túnel antiguo quedó insuficiente.
> 
> Así fue como los votantes suizos mediante un referéndum aprobaron construir este túnel, 600 metros por debajo del nivel del existente entonces. El antiguo túnel inaugurado en 1881, tan sólo medía 15 kilómetros. En la imagen siguiente puedes ver ambos trazados.
> 800px Neat Gbt Engl
> 
> Por el trazado ferroviario del antiguo túnel, los trenes de mercancías tenían limitado el peso máximo a 2.000 toneladas, usando dos o tres locomotoras. Con el nuevo túnel los trenes de hasta 4.000 toneladas, podrán atravesar los Alpes sin locomotoras adicionales, lo que aumentará el tráfico de mercancías de 20 a 50 millones de toneladas anuales.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodelviajero.com/euro...de-san-gotardo

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (07-jun-2016),Los terrines (07-jun-2016),perdiguera (07-jun-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante obra. Merecerá la pena pasar por él.

----------

